# R.I.P. Smokin Joe Dowers



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

this news is already out, but i figured there should be a topic for his out-of-town friends.

he passed some time last night or this morning, we don't have many details yet. I will update this post as soon as we get more info on when the services are. 

anybody have any pics of joe for the topic?



***************************

services are this saturday from 12:00pm til 1:00pm
John dietloff Funeral Centre
4389 Spring Grove Ave.
Cincinnati, OH 45223


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

he had the black regal with the burgandy top right?


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

man thats crazy we were just talkin about him at casper 
let me know whats up CP


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

r.i.p from OURLIFE FAMILY


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

he was a nice guy. I hate to hear that.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

Cris, remember meeting me in vegas 3-4 years ago outside the stratosphere? that was the first time meeting Joe, cool ass guy


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

R.I.P Joe


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

I remember being at Ass in the Grass and ran into Joe... He was like man would you drive my car over to the hop pit for me... He was just a real trusting great person.. I hate this.. The lowriding community lost one of the great guys.....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb, 08:22 PM~7357649
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn, im sorry to hear that...


----------



## Hang Time Mazda (May 7, 2002)

damn, that sucks to hear. 

i didnt know joe too well, just talked to him for a while one year in tampa, just an all around cool guy. we had talked about some health problems he had such as dialasys cause my dad had it too and passed away from it and other things too.

i know he will be remembered.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

DAMN I MEET HIM SEVERAL TIMES LOUISVILLE, KY AN SEVERAL OTHER SHOWS IN THE MID-WEST,, DAMN HE WAS A GOOD QUIT GUY AN ALWAYS SAID WHATS UP WHEN I WOULD SEE HIM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

i didnt know Joe all that well either , but i did know him enough to know he loved to kick some ass at a hop ,,,,, and he did that PLENTY OF TIMES ..... always hate to here a fellow lowrider passing away at such an early age ..... R.I.P. Joe


----------



## Scr8pn (Feb 17, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Tyteboy101 (Aug 20, 2005)

rip :angel:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

man i remeber when i first met joe up in michigan and shit and we were drinking and shit together, and some fucker started trying to fuck with me and joe was like fuck that mother fucker lets get him man he was a cool ass dude last time i saw him was at that bar down in hamilton when him an lalo were trying to talk me out of my uce jacket. he will be missed for reals. R.I.P. Joe :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Thats fucked up, CP and I talked about him at casper too....


RIP Joe and his family will be in our prayers


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

REST IN PEACE.... Smokin Joe Dowers.... you live threw alot but was ALWAYS a dedicated low rider to the heart..

when we had our second car show Joe left the hospital against his doctors orders after some type of open heart procedure ... his whole chest still bandaged up but he came out to hop the regal for the crowd.... i never have and never will forget that ...THAT WAS THE LOVE HE HAD FOR LOWRIDING!!

Joe was always a great guy to me and lived threw alot of problems .. both health related and others by his own means .... your fight is over... time to go home man ... hit a switch when you get there !!!!


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 26 2007, 09:18 PM~7358191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P JOE.....MAY GOD BLESS U :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

RIP :angel:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm still speachless Chris since you called me this afternoon............... :tears: ...I know one thing is for certain he's in a better place now ....where he does not have to go to dialasys or feel the pain!!!We all lost a real dedicated Hopper ,that's for certain.Keep us posted Chris please :angel:


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

RIP Joe. :tears: :angel: 

Met him when he got me to enter my first hop competition at Ass in the Grass 3 years ago. Tricked me to hop my car for a free beer. Im pretty sure it was because he wanted to have someone to school in his class but he was good people. A tragic loss for sure. God Bless.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn that's fucked up to hear. He was good cat! Met him in MI for our show, and he definately made an impression on me. Helluva guy!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

R.I.P Joe


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

R.I.P HOMIE :angel:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

May Joe Rest In Peace :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 26 2007, 10:05 PM~7359454
> *May Joe Rest In Peace :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

rest in peace..


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

RIP


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

rest in peace!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Im sorry to hear that. Joe seemed like a cool dude the few times I talked with him at the hops. R.I.P. JOE


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

:angel: r.i.p joe :angel:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

PITBULL......I couldn't have said it better myself.....he loved to kick ass in the hop!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah i remember meeting him to ryan..he was a good guy..had me cracking up laughing..real nice guy to talk with..he will be missed RIP


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

R.I.P Joe


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Feb 27 2007, 06:44 AM~7361942
> *R.I.P Joe
> *


X2.. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

RIP Joe , may you rest in peace.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i never met him but i just shed a tear for a respected homie in the game, after this topic it felt like he was one of my homies!....this is what its all about ....praising a fellow rider not only the ones that are dead, thats fucked respect and enjoy every second of life cuz you never know ! who has been cut short on life......show the love! rip homie


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

R.I.P. SMOKIN JOE.IT MAKES YOU THINK ABOUT LIFE ALOT MORE.YOU NEVER KNOW ABOUT LIFE.THE LOWRIDER WORLD HAS LOST ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE IN THE PAST YEAR.MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY AND FRIENDS.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

R.I.P Joe....You will be missed by many. :angel:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

how old was joe??? i know he had to be only in his early 30's ...


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

joe's funeral will be saturday from 12noon til 1:00 @ the funeral home next to SpringGrove cemetary. at the Dietloft funeral home R.I.P Smokin Joe.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 27 2007, 09:43 PM~7365109
> *joe's funeral will be saturday from 12noon til 1:00 @ the funeral home next to SpringGrove cemetary. at the Dietloft funeral home R.I.P Smokin Joe.
> *



bring the lowriders if you come.


----------



## kiddkutt (May 10, 2005)

DAMN!!! still can't believe it when Piper called...

R.I.P. Joe....

-Kidd


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 27 2007, 09:43 PM~7365109
> *joe's funeral will be saturday from 12noon til 1:00 @ the funeral home next to SpringGrove cemetary. at the Dietloft funeral home R.I.P Smokin Joe.
> *


John dietloff Funeral Centre
4389 Spring Grove Ave.
Cincinnati, OH 45223


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn RIP Joe, he was a real good guy and we always had a blast, especially in ky at the trixie motel when he would break into our rooms. sad to hear. prayers go out to his family


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

sorry, double post.....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 27 2007, 06:14 PM~7366427
> *bring the lowriders if you come.
> *



damn chris real sorry to hear about joe i'll never 
forget him helping me clean the tranny fluid off my car in vegas
that year even befor he cleaned his...

joe was one cool ass dude

i havn't seen him in a while he'll be missed
down this way for sure ... if you would chris pm me with
a # to the funeral home so we can send flowers .......thanks perry


ok i see the adress that's kool


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

john deitloff funeral centre:

4389 Spring Grove Ave.
Cincinnati, OH 45223
Phone: (513) 681-PLAN (7526)
Toll Free: 888.853.2230
Fax: (513) 853-1024


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :tears: R.I.P joe you will be missed


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

for map directions...

http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&gid1=15769631...39.161646&mag=3


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

R.I.P BRO :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

only met him once but we were bull shitting right off the bat.rip for a homie.now we have another angel watching over us


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

God bless :angel:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

First officially met Joe at Casper in 2004. I had the "Topless Dancer" parked next to him all weekend. He went out of his way that weekend to help me out with the truck that weekend. Everytime I saw him at a show, he was always jokin' around with Andrea (my wife) and teasin us both... I remember him runnin around at the show one time with a shower cap on crackin everyone up.

My prayers go out to all of Joe's family and friends. I wish Andrea and I could make it there Saturday but we cannot get out of work.

RIP JOE, you will be missed...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for sending me the info today Chris. If i could get off work i would bring the car up for the funeral. Hopefully some of you guys from the area will be able to bring the rides out for him though :angel:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

r.i.p joe 

i first met him like 4 years ago when i got into hopping he was cool and gave me some pointer was a great guy will be missed :tears:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

damn sorry to hear that met him a few times, very cool guy R.I.P Joe


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

for those of us who cant make it we should send flowers


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

For those bringing thier lowriders to the service....we are meeting in the Cincinnati Mills parking lot @ 10:30 on the Winton Rd. side. Then its just a straight shot down Winton Rd. to the spot!!! See ya Saturday!!!


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Joe you will be missed. RIP 


When I was a newby to the tour, he treated me like an equal, that didn't happen alot.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

man Joe was funny as hell he always had a good time. Loved lowriding, loved to hop...he will be missed. So many memories, Peace Sokin' Joe.


----------



## pizzaul1975 (Feb 28, 2007)

R.I.P. Joe . I knew him pretty damn well ...considering I was the main reason that he had gotten into hydro's. I had a 1966 Dodge Monaco called the MexiMelt and the first time Joe rode in that car back in about 95 he was hooked, and bought himself a extended cab S-10 that had hydro's and tore that that truck up .Joe and I were buddies since he had been about 17, he was one hell of a kid back then ...didn't take crap from anybody and live his life his own way. Even tho Joe and I wern't on the best of terms over the last few years of his life we still talked and I always thought about him and read about him in Lowrider magazine and kept tabs on how he was doing. Then this Monday morning I got probably one of the worst calls I could get from a freind of ours......"Dowers is dead man". Heck it's now Wednesday and I really hadn't even really got a grip on what has happend, it still seems like I'd be able to goto a car show this summer and see his ugly mug walkin around like top dawg, and go over to him and say "Wat up Joe , how ya been man, good to see you." Well that can't happen anymore and it really sucks that I didn't really get to "mend" things with him all the way, it's kinda weird how people can go down different paths. So I guess what I'm trying to say is , tell all your freinds that your thinking of them and don't let the little shit get in the way of freindship

R.I.P. Dowers ..... you are missed Joe.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pizzaul1975_@Feb 28 2007, 01:47 PM~7373175
> *R.I.P. Joe .    I knew him pretty damn well ...considering I was the main reason that he had gotten into hydro's.  I had a 1966 Dodge Monaco called the MexiMelt and the first time Joe rode in that car back in about 95 he was hooked, and bought himself a extended cab S-10 that had hydro's and tore that that truck up .Joe and I were buddies since he had been about 17, he was one hell of a kid back then ...didn't take crap from anybody and live his life his own way. Even tho Joe and I wern't on the best of terms over the last few years of his life we still talked and I always thought about him and read about him in Lowrider magazine and kept tabs on how he was doing. Then this Monday morning I got probably one of the worst calls I could get from a freind of ours......"Dowers is dead man". Heck it's now Wednesday and I really hadn't even really got a grip on what has happend, it still seems like I'd be able to goto a car show this summer and see his ugly mug walkin around like top dawg, and go over to him and say "Wat up Joe , how ya been man, good to see you." Well that can't happen anymore and it really sucks that I didn't really get to "mend" things with him all the way, it's kinda weird how people can go down different paths. So I guess what I'm trying to say is , tell all your freinds that your thinking of them and don't let the little shit get in the way of freindship
> 
> R.I.P. Dowers ..... you are missed Joe.
> *


Word.


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

Smokin Joe's service has been extended to 11:00 to 1:00 on saturday. so I will be there around 10:00 :tears:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pizzaul1975_@Feb 28 2007, 01:47 PM~7373175
> *R.I.P. Joe .    I knew him pretty damn well ...considering I was the main reason that he had gotten into hydro's.  I had a 1966 Dodge Monaco called the MexiMelt and the first time Joe rode in that car back in about 95 he was hooked, and bought himself a extended cab S-10 that had hydro's and tore that that truck up .Joe and I were buddies since he had been about 17, he was one hell of a kid back then ...didn't take crap from anybody and live his life his own way. Even tho Joe and I wern't on the best of terms over the last few years of his life we still talked and I always thought about him and read about him in Lowrider magazine and kept tabs on how he was doing. Then this Monday morning I got probably one of the worst calls I could get from a freind of ours......"Dowers is dead man". Heck it's now Wednesday and I really hadn't even really got a grip on what has happend, it still seems like I'd be able to goto a car show this summer and see his ugly mug walkin around like top dawg, and go over to him and say "Wat up Joe , how ya been man, good to see you." Well that can't happen anymore and it really sucks that I didn't really get to "mend" things with him all the way, it's kinda weird how people can go down different paths. So I guess what I'm trying to say is , tell all your freinds that your thinking of them and don't let the little shit get in the way of freindship
> 
> R.I.P. Dowers ..... you are missed Joe.
> *



That was around the same time I first meet him..He came down marcus's house in the black monte with the one pump. Like 95 or 96, RIP Big Homie


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 28 2007, 04:10 PM~7373755
> *Smokin Joe's service has been extended to 11:00 to 1:00 on saturday. so I will be there around 10:00 :tears:
> *


is the cruise down still starting at 10:30??


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Good Times At Carl Casper........................


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

rest in peace homie...never met him but did see his car at the indy lrm hop few years back...was a very clean car and did great
prayers our out to his family and loved ones


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pizzaul1975_@Feb 28 2007, 11:47 AM~7373175
> *R.I.P. Joe .    I knew him pretty damn well ...considering I was the main reason that he had gotten into hydro's.  I had a 1966 Dodge Monaco called the MexiMelt and the first time Joe rode in that car back in about 95 he was hooked, and bought himself a extended cab S-10 that had hydro's and tore that that truck up .Joe and I were buddies since he had been about 17, he was one hell of a kid back then ...didn't take crap from anybody and live his life his own way. Even tho Joe and I wern't on the best of terms over the last few years of his life we still talked and I always thought about him and read about him in Lowrider magazine and kept tabs on how he was doing. Then this Monday morning I got probably one of the worst calls I could get from a freind of ours......"Dowers is dead man". Heck it's now Wednesday and I really hadn't even really got a grip on what has happend, it still seems like I'd be able to goto a car show this summer and see his ugly mug walkin around like top dawg, and go over to him and say "Wat up Joe , how ya been man, good to see you." Well that can't happen anymore and it really sucks that I didn't really get to "mend" things with him all the way, it's kinda weird how people can go down different paths. So I guess what I'm trying to say is , tell all your freinds that your thinking of them and don't let the little shit get in the way of freindship
> 
> R.I.P. Dowers ..... you are missed Joe.
> *


THATS SOME TRUE SHIT
:tears: :tears:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

DIE HARD LOWRIDER, COOL DUDE, GREAT SUPPORTER RIP HOMIE! :angel:


----------



## T N D CUSTOMS (Dec 22, 2001)

We all new joe pretty well just like everyones said all around good guy. just sent flowers sorry can't make it to the funeral.just remember joe was one of the few that did great in the hops and still drove his car.Joe will missed by all.Thanks for all the memories Joe.The T & D family Tradd,Mary,Elmo(pops)and Alan.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

joe was one of the coolest guys i know,he will be missed.He also had one of the cleanest hoppers that competed at lowrider mag. shows I have seen it with my own eyes.hell of a competitor.R.I.P.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

just so you know, Joes family has been reading this topic. it means alot to them.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

The Family C.C. would like to send our condolences to Smokin Joe's family. You will be in our prayers... R.I.P. Joe we will miss you bro....


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

R.I.P HOMIE...


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

viewing time for joe is from 12 noon until 1:00 on saturday. Dietloff just stopped by the shop to let us know. :tears:


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

I met Joe :angel: at casper in 2003 we were parked next to him that year and after talking to him for a few minutes you would think we had known each other for years really cool guy sad to here hes gone but he's in a better place now R.I.P Joe


----------



## mikesparks (Mar 3, 2002)

R.I.P.


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

R.I.P. JOE


----------



## LB_87Cutty (Jan 23, 2007)

sorry to hear about Joe R.I.P. homie


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> *    I’m the Funeral Director in Cincinnati that’s handling the Joe Dowers funeral on Saturday.  I got on your site to see if the rumors I’ve been hearing about a change in times are true.  The original times for the visitation have not changed.  I heard from friends how large the visitation might be, and I offered the family the option of extending the times.  They didn’t want it.
> 
> The visitation will be from 12:00 ‘till 1:00 PM.  The family isn’t even expected to get here until about 10:30, so we can’t let other people in until they’ve been in to see him.
> 
> ...


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

TTT for Smokin' Joe

   

can anyone do a photoshop on the smilie?  those look like his loc's!

  

DOWERS, Joe


DOWERS, Joe, cherished son of Cathy and Joe Dowers, loving brother of Jill Dowers, dear grandson of Bill Holcombe and adoring uncle of Jayla, passed Monday, February 26, 2007, at the age of 30. Joe had many dear friends and is nationally known for his passion and devotion for lowrider hydraulic cars. Visitation will be Saturday from 12 Noon until time of the services at 1 P.M., at the Jon Deitloff Funeral Centre, 4389 Spring Grove Ave. Memorial donations may be made to the National Kidney Foundation of Ohio, 1373 Grandview Ave., Suite 200, Columbus, OH, 43212-2804.



Funeral Home: Jon Deitloff Funeral Center
Funeral Date: Mar. 3, 1


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

RIP..........1lowcat


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

THIS IS SMOKIN' JOE'S LIL SIS and please disregard the funeral director's comments. We spoke to him earlier and let him know that 11:00 is great. The more time his friends has to spend with him, the better. His information is totally wrong and our family is arriving about 10:00 am. Please be there as early as you want and bring as many hoppers as you can because they are not ready for US. Joe would of wanted it this way. 

On a brighter note, I wanted thank everyone that has shown love for my brother. He has touched so many hearts. The support and condolences has been overwhelming. My family and I appreciate all the good things that everyone has written. We all understand that not everyone can make it but just know that he will always be at the same car show with you, talkin shit ... hoppin higher.

R.I.P Smokin B.R.O.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

I met Joe, seems like for ever ago, at a cruisefest. I think his single hit higher than my double. What stood out about him was how calm,cool and laid back he was, unlike a lot of others at that show. He was always a great guy to talk to and just bullshit with. That whole Westside crew has always been a real stand up bunch people, it shows in your cars and in your club members. I am sorry for your loss, and everyones loss of a not only a great lowrider, but a great person. Please know that our family's and our club's thoughts and prayers are with anybody that knew him. 


R.I.P. Joe.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

RIP to a fellow rider......... :angel:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

may god be with him and his family.the lord works in weird ways..but he is in a much better place..RIP homie


----------



## Jalapeno (Aug 6, 2005)

damn cant believe your gone homie... you were a cool ass vato everytime i seen you at the lowrider shows and even the time we went to your crib and partied those were some good times.
R.I.P Smokin Joe
:angel:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

R.I.P


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Mar 2 2007, 12:51 AM~7387331
> *bring as many hoppers as you can because they are not ready for US.  Joe would of wanted it this way.
> 
> R.I.P Smokin B.R.O.
> *


yes he would have....



on a side note... is everyone still meeting at cincy mills at 10:30 ???? im gonna get dirty tonight and rebuild the cylinders in mike d's lac so we can be there with it....


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Mar 2 2007, 10:17 AM~7389960
> *yes he would have....
> on a side note... is everyone still meeting at cincy mills at 10:30 ????    im gonna get dirty tonight and rebuild the cylinders in mike d's lac so we can be there with it....
> *


As far as I know that's still the plan....I'll be there!!!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I'll be there at 10:30 also...who else???


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Just put Big Arange on charge. It wouldnt start, but im sure the battery is just dead. Im going back out later tonight and try to get it started. At least I dont have to clean it


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 2 2007, 11:58 AM~7390660
> *Just put Big Arange on charge.  It wouldnt start, but im sure the battery is just dead.  Im going back out later tonight and try to get it started.  At least I dont have to clean it
> *



I'm at work with Mocafina now!! bout to spit shine it!!


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

guys i wish i could make it but all of my club sends its condolances to all of joes family and friends i knew joe for awhile and he was cool peoples will be missed.


----------



## first class custom (Aug 1, 2006)

Didn't know him but we send our respects to him and his family.Looks like he was a real lowrider. RIP :angel:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

He was a hell of a nice guy, we were always cool... I hate to hear about a loss in the lowrider world... "Black Jack" the black 92 Fleetwood i use to own was originally Joe's at one time... Smokin Joe will be missed...


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Mar 2 2007, 08:33 PM~7393542
> *He was a hell of a nice guy, we were always cool...  I hate to hear about a loss in the lowrider world...  "Black Jack" the black 92 Fleetwood i use to own was originally Joe's at one time...  Smokin Joe will be missed...
> *


yup my brother has it now..I was going to bring it this saturday,but unfortantely the garage is way in the back and the field was way to swampy :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

very sorry to hear about this great loss, no more pain, no more tears, only goddness............RIP.... :angel:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:angel: :angel: 
RIP TRU RIDER!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

R.I.P. HOMEBOY :angel: MAY YOU RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## SeveNineImpala (Dec 1, 2005)

:angel: RIP


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

TODAY!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Very nice service....15-20 lowrides...in the snow! RIP


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 3 2007, 03:55 PM~7398236
> *Very nice service....15-20 lowrides...in the snow! RIP
> *


yes yes i second that very nice just the way he would have wanted it 
it was very cold out and snowy but for a good cause rip joe


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

pro hopper sent this to be buried with joe   good lookin out!!
































joes trophies were set around....


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)




----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

damn nice pics mike didnt even see you had a camera today


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 3 2007, 07:45 PM~7398424
> *damn nice pics mike didnt even see you had a camera today
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Great pics Big Mike.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

thanks....


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Very Nice Pics......


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

great pics man


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

dammit, i see red x's.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

me too man .


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah me too


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

it was nice to see everyone pull together for a friend


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 4 2007, 11:59 AM~7402576
> *it was nice to see everyone pull together for a friend
> *


was good to see you came down... was watching your burnout on MWSR last night... :0


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Mar 4 2007, 12:34 PM~7402710
> *was good to see you came down... was watching your burnout on MWSR last night... :0
> *


i was clowning a little bit that was fun.i told him next time he wants to come down let me organize it


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 4 2007, 12:36 PM~7402714
> *i was clowning a little bit that was fun.i told him next time he wants to come down let me organize it
> *


yea cause the cbus segment kinda sucked... plus will said the shop still owes him money....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 4 2007, 10:59 AM~7402576
> *it was nice to see everyone pull together for a friend
> *


Good to see you yesterday


----------



## pizzaul1975 (Feb 28, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks for all you guys bringing them cars out on a day that most of you wouldn't even think of poulling em outa the garage. Joe would have been proud. Joe was with us there on Saturday and he will be with us for the rest of our lives. R.I.P. "Smoking" Joe Dowers , you were a friend and will be missed.
:tears: :angel:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Mar 4 2007, 12:42 PM~7402730
> *yea cause the cbus segment kinda sucked... plus will said the shop still owes him money....
> *


has nothing to do with me i just got a call i told will too deal with me if he wants to come back to the city.we talk all the time he told me about the situation thats bad buisness


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

VERY nice pictures, great day for that rememberance cruise...  I had to work, manditory 6 days a week... But i did say a prayer for the brother on that day... :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Im sorry to hear this, Joe was a great person. Like Clint said even when I first hit the tour and was a rookie Joe was one of the few in the pits that would even talk to me. Most of the time he went farther and tried to help me when he could. I didnt get to hang out with him that much but when I did man he would make me laugh so hard. He was a great competitor and will defintely be missed by many.  RIP Joe.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

i was glad to see the write up on him in last months lowrider ....


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Man its hard to believe he's gone...still think of 'em.


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 4 2007, 12:24 AM~7401078
> *dammit, i see red x's.
> *


 :wave: whats up chris, i know its a late post but oh well hope the ride is doing good, hope to see you round chicago again, we need some comp :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

always think of J G D.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

Hard to belive its been a year. 
Joe will NEVER be forgotten.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 26 2007, 08:18 PM~7358191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rip JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Damn, been a year, time flies!

Many good memories, Smokin Joe.


----------

